# Hillbilly Truck



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I built this several years ago when it was re-issued by AMT.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=111303&d=1277441084

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=111301&d=1277441084


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Feel like I should go set a spell by the CE-ment pond! Nice build! :thumbsup:


----------

